# silica sand info needed



## thomaspoor82 (Nov 16, 2010)

Anyone have any information or experience using silica sand. I need substrate for about 300 gallons of tanks and was thinking about using it any help would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## duds (Apr 16, 2010)

Pool filter sand, which as far as I know is always silica sand, is very common in aquariums. Many on this forum use it and really enjoy it, a few have tried it and don't like it.
A possible risk with sand is getting it in your filter, particularily if you use an HOB. I haven't had an issue with this, but I'm a bit lucky as my diggers like to spit the sand to the front of the tank (I think they like the privacy wall) and never at the back where the filter intakes are.


----------



## benny71 (Sep 30, 2010)

It's perfectly fine for your fish and it looks great. Go to a pool supply store and get about 6 bags for your 300g...It's run you about $50.00.


----------



## Jowlz (Dec 19, 2008)

If by silica sand you are referring to sand blasting sand, IMHO, you are much better off going with Pool Filter Sand. I realize silica is super cheap, but is also super dusty.....


----------



## benny71 (Sep 30, 2010)

Jowlz said:


> If by silica sand you are referring to sand blasting sand, IMHO, you are much better off going with Pool Filter Sand. I realize silica is super cheap, but is also super dusty.....


PFS is silica sand...Most blasting sand is less than 2% silica. It has been banned in a lot of places because it can apparently cause cancer(if you breath the dust in for a living).

Or, at least that's what I was told when looking for blasting sand.


----------



## Jowlz (Dec 19, 2008)

I asked as when I go to buy sand for sandblasting my supplier just calls the cheap stuff silica sand, which is very similar to play sand..Both are much finer than PFS....


----------



## B&amp;K (Dec 11, 2008)

I am currently using Silica (not the pool filter variety) sand and am very happy with it. I got 100 pounds at Home Depot for something like eight dollars. It did need to be rinsed well but I have not had any problems with debris or cloudiness when stirring the sand in my aquarium.


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Any problems with excessive diatom algae with silica sand usage? Diatoms thrive partly on silicates in the water.


----------



## zimmy (Aug 13, 2010)

duds said:


> Pool filter sand, which as far as I know is always silica sand


Around where I live PFS is usually nepheline syenite.


----------



## duds (Apr 16, 2010)

GTZ said:


> Any problems with excessive diatom algae with silica sand usage? Diatoms thrive partly on silicates in the water.


Actually, yes. I never thought or a correlation with my sand but that very well could be a factor.



zimmy said:


> Around where I live PFS is usually nepheline syenite.


Another thing I didn't know. Do you or anyone you know use it in an aquarium? If so, how is it?


----------



## RRasco (Aug 31, 2006)

$7 for 50lbs of PFS. I use it in most of my tanks. I like it because when in the water it doesn't get muddy like play sand does. Plus, it doesn't have rocks and it looks better IMO. I couldn't find anything other than play sand at Lowes or Home Depot.


----------



## PhillyFish (Jan 25, 2010)

Silica is pool filter sand. I use it in my tanks. I purchase it in 50lb bags from the local pool store. They have either white or tan. Both are extremely clean and look great! Personally I use the white because it gives the tank a nice clean look. Although it wasn't my objective many people compliment my cichlid tanks and say they look like marine aquariums. Its all about personal preference but I would say silica is the best bang for your buck.


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

PFSS can be silica or not, depending on where it is sourced from. The criteria for PFS is that it is #20 grit size and is sharp to work in a sand filter. It also needs to be non soluble. If it fits those criteria it can be used in a sand filter. Silica sand used for blasting comes in a variety of grit sizes, including #20, but, also coarser and much finer. There is also black blasting sand which is made from some type of slag, could be coal, could be a metal (mine is nickel slag). Again, it is available in a number of grit sizes including #20. Red Flint makes a very nice PF/aquarium sand that is a very pleasing colour.( http://www.redflint.com/filtration.htm ). It is what i would use if I could get it easily. I am not a fan of white sand as it looks unnatural in most setups. If I was getting comments that my cichlid tank looked like a marine tank I would probably change it. Still, use what you like the look of; it's your tank and only needs to please you. 
One note about the use of slags, which seems to scare some people, is that it is considered less hazardous that silica for blasting purposes. It is marginally more expensive, at $10 for 88lbs. It looks nice, but, again, it is not anymore natural than pure white sand.


----------



## RRasco (Aug 31, 2006)

PhillyFish said:


> Silica is pool filter sand. I use it in my tanks. I purchase it in 50lb bags from the local pool store. They have either white or tan. Both are extremely clean and look great! Personally I use the white because it gives the tank a nice clean look. Although it wasn't my objective many people compliment my cichlid tanks and say they look like marine aquariums. Its all about personal preference but I would say silica is the best bang for your buck.


Even people who seemingly know about aquatics ask me, "It's saltwater, right?" I laugh and explain that it is not and that it just looks like it because my fish are awesome. I've been asked this more times than I can count.


----------



## YELLOWRAVEN (Feb 12, 2011)

so is napheline -SYENITE unsaturated silica safe ?

:fish:


----------

